# SVT sux



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

I think that after seeing the new SVT fuck-ass (focus if you wanna be a dick about it) that SVT stands for SUCKS V TAILPIPE... thank you i'm sorry the SVT has nothing i ate one yesterday... in my friends V with no mods.. thank you


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hehe.......well, ok man. I'd be wary of that car in the future though. Especially on road tracks.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

Cocky?


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Well I can see that you feel strongly about the Focus. However, it is a competent car. Don't base your opinion on the SVT Focus just cause you beat one with your Spec.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I dont care what anyone says, the SVT Focus (ill be a dick about it) is every bit as good, if not better than, (in stock form) the new SE-R, IMO. Ive never been a fan of Ford but I think the SVT Focus is one hell of a car. 
My best friend's roommate has one and it is very nice. Not the quickest car, but it is a blast to drive.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> *I dont care what anyone says, the SVT Focus (ill be a dick about it) is every bit as good, if not better than, (in stock form) the new SE-R, IMO. Ive never been a fan of Ford but I think the SVT Focus is one hell of a car.
> My best friend's roommate has one and it is very nice. Not the quickest car, but it is a blast to drive. *


yes , fun to drive , great handeling and acceleration ... the power is not that great , but its more than enough for that little car.

(ive driven one, and been a passenger in one, and even the regular ZX3 is fun ... but i still love nissan's balanced torque/power/reliability)


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Which reminds me, (for some reason I cant understand) WHY DOESNT NISSAN BRING BACK THE NX!!!
Call it an NX2500 or whatever but bring it back. I want one. My girlfriend's Integra is a very nice car, but is weak. I just want a good hatchback thats not a honda.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> *Which reminds me, (for some reason I cant understand) WHY DOESNT NISSAN BRING BACK THE NX!!!
> Call it an NX2500 or whatever but bring it back. I want one. My girlfriend's Integra is a very nice car, but is weak. I just want a good hatchback thats not a honda. *


did some1 say hatchbback ?!?

GTI-R !!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

Dreamin of 13's said:


> *I think that after seeing the new SVT fuck-ass (focus if you wanna be a dick about it) that SVT stands for SUCKS V TAILPIPE... thank you i'm sorry the SVT has nothing i ate one yesterday... in my friends V with no mods.. thank you *


That is really no suprise, the Spec V does have about 10-15 more hp. The Spec V is faster than most every car in its class, the only thing that SVT has is best in class handling which makes for some very stiff competition on the road courses


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

thank you SE-R, i know that the V has more power it was just funny cuz he was like (insert wanna be riceboy stoned voice here) "dude, why did you buy a spec V? what a waste of metal man, go get yourself a SVT... (I look over at my friend and ask him if i can please race his car just for a moment, he nods with pleasure) i rev the engine and await the light to turn... yellow, red... rev to 2.3 K and shift into 1st.. take the lead and never look back. Next light he looks sad and makes the U... that will teach him to mess with the V again. 

PS-sorry the commercial about the SVT just made me mad since we never got one... thank again >Dreamin


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: SVT sux*



SE-R_V-Spec said:


> *That is really no suprise, the Spec V does have about 10-15 more hp. The Spec V is faster than most every car in its class, the only thing that SVT has is best in class handling which makes for some very stiff competition on the road courses *


tell me why the wrx is in its class??? or the RSX-S, which both have more power?

how long have you owned your spec V? Faster than most every car in its class? Ignorance ownz you.

the SRT4 is in its class, and could SMOKE the spec V starting in 2nd gear. The WRX and RSX-S BOTH do better in the 1/4 than the spec V. 

Nissan had a chance to blow everyone else out of the water with the Spec V................but they didn't.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

mike, i dont know if i agree with u in all u said but i do agree with the part that nissan had a chance to make monster with the spec v..........but they didnt 175hp? its nice, but not good enough, a 2.5L coulda pushed 200hp easily, but nooooooooooo, tell me how a civic si has a 1.6L and pushes 160HP crank....granted torque difference but nissan is good with torque, come on nissan wake up


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm not sure the RSX-s is in the same class, and I wouldn't put the WRX in the same class.

The SRT-4 blows it away. But with all the other cars (MSP, Focus, GTI, Tiburon) it's pretty close. 

The SRT-4 is as fast as the 350z...I'm not sure if Nissan would have liked to make the Spec V that fast...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

That SRT-4 is a fast lil car. I just cant stand the styling. But this car gets my respect.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i dont know if it is appropriate(IMO) to include N/A cars in the class of Turbo cars but if you didnt put the price into perspective then the Spec V if it was turboed I think would own the SRT-4 and the WRX


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

I don't think boosted should be with the n/a. I kind of like the svt contor, but the altima or the max is likely faster. What about the mitsubitchy 270 claimed hp in the econo? Any thoughts.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Yet again we have some ignorant morons ripping on a car for the sheer fact that they beat ONE (probably driven by a Gibbon).

WOW...I'm impressed. Can I please suck your dick.

Dude........Spec V's are NOT all that. They are barely faster than a Focus SVT in the 1/4 (due to the Focus' crappy launch), but will NOT outrun one from a roll. Not to mention that even though the Spec V is rated 5hp higher at the crank, it makes around 6-8 LESS wheel horsepower.

Oh...and BTW......MY car is faster than a Spec V. You don't see me ripping on them just because I can beat one. You guys need to calm down and get back to reality.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

ROLMAO...suck my dick...to dam funny...that is tru BB. Car is quick, but not the fastest thing around.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

People like you are punks. Get a new car or whatever and beat another person with it, ONCE. Try it over and over again and you'll learn you will never always when against a car so close to the Spec V. The only problem with the SVT is it has a shitty clutch design. Shit too fast, and you'll regret it. Ford really got their shit toghether with the SVT Focus. Ummm, what is the time on a few drag Focus's? Someone help me out. The SVT is a massive bang for it's buck. THe Spec V looks like shit compared to the SVT. The SVT also handles alot better. I think the Spec V is a great car, but the Special Vehicles Team really put their heads together to make the SVT. What is the redline of the SVT, what, somewhere around 7200rpm, [email protected] If a rather rev happy motor can hold up with a torque monster Spec V, it's awsome in my book.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Not to shit on your parade SuperSentra...but I think the Focus's look ass ugly. IMO the Focus looks like shit compared to the SpecV. The same with Civic SI's and Geo Metros or any other little hatchback like that. But I do give them credit for making a good engine and great handling, but the outside appearance is just too ugly for me. Plus i am not a Ford man either.


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

this svt sux thread looks more like a spec v sux thread now...lol.. i guess i'll add my two cents too.. I've always loved se-r's.. but i gotta say i was a lil dissapointed in the spec-v... its a little flashy compared to past models but who cares... i was more dissapointed in the engine... why not use a killer 2.0liter (sr20ve) as opposed to a heavier 2.5 with less power?

and just a side note... the only spec v i've seen on the road raced me from a light and i pulled off him pretty easy with nothing but a pop charger on my 92 ser (my theory is that the kid just couldn't drive... but it made me feel good anyway)

i like my 7500rpm redline too...
that said... i gotta go test drive a spec v now.....


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

i hate to admit it but i was also disapointed when the spec v was reviewed in scc and was rather slow compared to what it was expected to be. something rated at that much horsepower and torque was expected to run with and most likely beat a type r. i was waiting to buy one but after the scc posted the 1/4 mile numbers to be about the same as the b15 se, i was pretty bummed. though most bugs have been worked out and is now performing better i still think its not what it could have been.

congrats on your kill, but dont base your opinion on just that one car, it might have been the idiot driving. im glad you shut him up and imbarassed him but from my experience, guys like him ( who like to talk shit cause they have a quick car) leave it up to the car to win the race and dont bother trying to get the driving skills needed to make the car perform like it should.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

jblaze said:


> *Not to shit on your parade SuperSentra...but I think the Focus's look ass ugly. IMO the Focus looks like shit compared to the SpecV. The same with Civic SI's and Geo Metros or any other little hatchback like that. But I do give them credit for making a good engine and great handling, but the outside appearance is just too ugly for me. Plus i am not a Ford man either. *


Dont be doggin the hatchbacks. Kind of like saying "all 4 door cars are ugly grocery getters." 
Granted, the new Si looks like ass. And so does the 4 door Focus. But there are/have been some pretty killer hatchbacks. The ITR is still one of my favorite cars. It looks very good, and it was pretty quick if I remember correctly.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

I went to a local car show, the kind when the manufacturers shocase upcoming vehicles, about a year before the spec v came out and the nissan brochure showed that the spec V was supposed to have 205hp to the crank. How did it change when the car officially came out? I don't have the brochure on hand but I do remember it saying that for sure cause I was planning on getting one til I had some money issues. 

And since we are kinda on a Ford subject. I kid that works with me has a brother that has a '99 contour non SVT and told me that his car stock, has 225hp..lol..Then told me he was going to order a supercharger.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

B132nr said:


> *
> 
> And since we are kinda on a Ford subject. I kid that works with me has a brother that has a '99 contour non SVT and told me that his car stock, has 225hp..lol..Then told me he was going to order a supercharger. *


I swear i run into these kids all the time and just DONT know what the hell they are talking about. You will try and prove them wrong with your knowledge that you know is right obviously but they just dont get it through their heads...i dunno...but since someone mentioned the new Civic SI, what the fuck is up with that shifter where its located....a complete turn off...it "looks" good when its lowered and a few cosmetic mods from a magazine i looked at but...just venting my opinion for that subject


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

my92ser said:


> *this svt sux thread looks more like a spec v sux thread now...lol.. i guess i'll add my two cents too.. I've always loved se-r's.. but i gotta say i was a lil dissapointed in the spec-v... its a little flashy compared to past models but who cares... i was more dissapointed in the engine... why not use a killer 2.0liter (sr20ve) as opposed to a heavier 2.5 with less power?
> 
> and just a side note... the only spec v i've seen on the road raced me from a light and i pulled off him pretty easy with nothing but a pop charger on my 92 ser (my theory is that the kid just couldn't drive... but it made me feel good anyway)
> 
> ...


alrite... the qr25 is not that much heavier thant the sr20.. infact if i'm not correct they take up the same amount of space.. the have thinner walls because the engine block is die-casted... not sand-casted like the sr20... umm other than that ur pretty much correct..

umm the thing is i dunno why spec-v owners always bash on SVT's they are great cars.. one of the only car that can actually hold its own against an ITR... only cars that i can think of that can do the level of handling an ITR w/ FWD is prolly MSP and Cooper S..

umm yah i love my spec.. but yah the SVT is pretty good very competitive... and it definitely is a drivers race.. i gotta say goood kill.. and that ur a better driver than the guy w/ the SVT... i consider the SVT one of my archest enemy's cuz we are very competitive... and have alota respect for it...

thats my 2 cents... fair??


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

jblaze said:


> *Not to shit on your parade SuperSentra...but I think the Focus's look ass ugly. IMO the Focus looks like shit compared to the SpecV. The same with Civic SI's and Geo Metros or any other little hatchback like that. But I do give them credit for making a good engine and great handling, but the outside appearance is just too ugly for me. Plus i am not a Ford man either. *


The Spec is great, but I think it is pretty fugly. That's just my opinion, I don't like 4 doors. The SVT is kinda ugly too, but still looks cool as hell. I am far from a Ford man, hence I roll for Nissan, but I give them some mad props. So your saying the GTi-R is an ugly lil hatchback?


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> *Yet again we have some ignorant morons ripping on a car for the sheer fact that they beat ONE (probably driven by a Gibbon).
> 
> WOW...I'm impressed. Can I please suck your dick.
> 
> ...



From a roll, it would be close, I wouldn't say the Focus would pull on the Spec V. They both trap at aroun 89-90.

You're car did about 15.2 at 90? That's pretty quick. Several Spec owners have done that stock though. With I/H/E the Spec is in 14.8s trapping at 93-94 consistently. 

I don't hate the SVT, it's pretty darn good, in fact magazines seem to like it better than the Spec. But I hate hatchbacks. Some people hate 4 doors, I hate ugly hatches. Why do you guys hate 4 doors? Look at the MSP, looks great. So do the EVO and the STI IMO.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's taking a lot more than just i/h/e for the Specs to get 14.8. Most of them need to the knock sensor mod, balance shaft mod, and some other stupid stuff.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Yeah..I don't like the GTi-R. I really just dont like hatchbacks as a whole. It dont matter the name. IMO I think hatchbacks look ugly. I will give credit where credit is due as far as motor wise and handling, but I wont buy a car if I think that the package all that stuff comes in looks bad.

"The SVT is ugly, but still looks cool as hell"

What's up with that. You just contradicted yourself.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

jblaze said:


> *
> "The SVT is ugly, but still looks cool as hell"
> 
> What's up with that. You just contradicted yourself. *


Think about it carefully, but don't hurt yourself. What i'm saying is that it isn't "the rose of the bunch", but still has some style. I don't care for hatchbacks, but they still are awsome. Can't really hate on most hatches, as they can destroy most cars. i.e. GTi-R, Integra Type-R, Eclipse GST/GSX


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *it's taking a lot more than just i/h/e for the Specs to get 14.8. Most of them need to the knock sensor mod, balance shaft mod, and some other stupid stuff. *


Not from what I have seen. Some people even have 14.9's with just an intake. Check the dragrace section on b15. With a 93-94 mph trap speed it sounds reasonable.

Supposedly the knock sensor is more sensitive with a header though...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what does it matter if a car has 2 doors 3,4 doors 5 doors?? if it can perform, then it can perform, and i agree that nissan didnt wanna make the spec v that fast because it will take away from the altima, maxima and 350.........and the SENTRA spec v is STILL in their economy and affordable line of cars. for 19K u want a 10 second car????? the reason ford made a car like the focus SVT is because they were falling behind and wanted to get into the whole racing scene.......like the dodge neon turbo, and theyre forced to sell cheaper because when it comes to the racing scene(undercover illegal street) u dont see many fords/dodge's......believe it or not, the fast and the furious had a huge impact in this, not once did u see a focus, when did u see a neon? a hyundai? maybe a kia?? no, not once..these companies arent stupid, theyre gonna make a car that look like a 'racer' type and theyre gonna put balls behind it and theyre gonna sell it for a good price so people can buy them and compete with honda, nissan etc.... face it, who here would buy a focus if it still had a weak engine, when u could have an se-r, si, type r, etc???? and would u even LOOK at a neon?


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Think about it carefully, but don't hurt yourself. What i'm saying is that it isn't "the rose of the bunch", but still has some style. I don't care for hatchbacks, but they still are awsome. Can't really hate on most hatches, as they can destroy most cars. i.e. GTi-R, Integra Type-R, Eclipse GST/GSX *


I know what you mean. The SVT does look sport.y Just not my style. Itegras and Eclipses are hatchbacks, but that's not the type of hatchback I dislike. The European style hatchbacks are the ugly ones (GTI or Civic Si style).


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

i pretty much just hate the ones that looks like station wagons. Where the hatch doesnt slope. I do like the eclipses and camaros and daytonas...ones that have a nice slope down the back side.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I actually think size, power to weight, skidpad, and overall performance wise the spec compares best to the IS300.

Obviously not in the same cla$$, but very simalar when compared side by side.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

*not h8in just sayin*

Most of the time i street race... i'm simply not basing my hatred of SVT's on one account of racing some wanna be racer on the street. No way 1st off that dumb, 2nd i was in a stock Spec, understandably that this was not modded and shouldn't be included in some other catagorys (turbo's and super's) i'm just saying that it's funny when you can talk rings around wanna be's and even then when they have a "faster" car still smoke'm. The scene on Hilton Head is pretty dominated by civics. So i'm starting to stand out some but mostly left in the dust. It's just sad to see some kid in a SVT thinking that american focus's beat out Japanese cars. Honestly, if ya look at the H8 mail in SCC you'll see that the almightly mustang with the same amount of cash can't out run a lil DSM. Now don't get me wrong the SVT is a good car and puts up a good fight. SVT's are nice... well they don't look nice but i assume with the right stuff they would be better. again this is just my 2 cents.... >dreamin


> Type R is only the weakest R in the family…find yourself a real R try GT-R! Nissan join the revolution -JM


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

jblaze said:


> *I don't like the GTi-R. I really just dont like hatchbacks as a whole. *


Everyone is entitled to thier opinion, but this is pretty close-minded. So you dont like the 350Z either?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I feel for ya down there in Hilton Head. Was down there last september for my best friend's boot capm graduation from the marine corps. I did however see a 300ZX TT and a 3000GT VR-4. But, i would rather be stuck down there than up her. Mustang central. V8's everywhere. Drives me nuts. Some punk in a Mustang keyed up my Eclipse, my buddy's Talon, and my other buddy's Talon, and several other imports. They really hate us.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

No, I like the 350Z...As I stated in my post b4, I like the ones that have sloping hatches, I dislike the ones that have an almost 90 degree back window, like a station wagon.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *I feel for ya down there in Hilton Head. Was down there last september for my best friend's boot capm graduation from the marine corps. I did however see a 300ZX TT and a 3000GT VR-4. But, i would rather be stuck down there than up her. Mustang central. V8's everywhere. Drives me nuts. Some punk in a Mustang keyed up my Eclipse, my buddy's Talon, and my other buddy's Talon, and several other imports. They really hate us. *


y dont u key his valuable car too? lol, i would


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

This was a good thread. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I do like the Spec V and the SVT Focus (by the way, automobile mag had a spy shot for the supposedly Turbo version). I still think that they are both young, and need some time to prove themselves. I owned a ZX3, and that thing was a blast to drive. To fucking bad I had to bring in in for a total of 11 RECALLS. Oh well may in RIP, my bestfreind drove it into a tree. 

I know the Spec V's are fast, but you guys should take a look at what they are doing to the SVT's as well. Their engine internals are much beefier that the Q's, not to mention that bad ass Gertag transmission. SVT did their homework, and when the Jackson Racing supercharger is released, look for 200+ hp at the wheels. I like to study my comp, some guy, I think his name is Turbo Tom, is already has one boosted, he did wonders with the base ZX3. Check out www.focaljet.com or www.club-focus.net, just before people make assumptions that this is better than that, look for yourselfs.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *y dont u key his valuable car too? lol, i would *


I wouldn't stoop to his level. Instead, my buddies and I busted out his windows and knifed his tires. More than enough payment for my one buddy needed to get his $2000 paint job redone.


----------



## Scissors (Mar 24, 2003)

Of course, the Focus is well on its way to beating the Chevy Citation for the title of "Most Recalled Car In History."


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

I have an SVT Cobra, does it suck? 2003 was the first year they put a S\C on a Cobra. Maybe next year there'll be one on the Focus


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I think they will opt for a turbocharger for the Focus since it has a high rpm powerband.


----------



## jtkz13 (Dec 31, 2002)

I just sat in a black 2003 SVT Focus for the 1st time. I was at the dealer checking out a nice looking blue Mach 1 and spotted the Focus. The interior is VERY nice, and much better looking than the Spec-V (IMO). 

Plus, Ford has some killer incentives right now, and the Focus I saw MSRP'd at like $19.5, fully loaded. I bet you could get it down to 18 flat.


----------



## slide (Apr 9, 2003)

dearest mr. Dreamin of 13's,

if SVT sux so bad why is it that the SVT equivilent (SVT contour) can hang with or beat the average Spec-V? i have an auto cougar with mild mods and my friend with a V gets like 1-1.5 lengths on me till about 130 when i gain it back just cause my top end is pretty nice. idunno, it just bugs me when folx are this ignorant. i'd like ya to pick on a 03 cobra or better yet a lightning... ya brag about beatin a smaller, slightly slower, more nimble vehicle but hows about you pick on a 4700+ lb truck? hehe, i think ya just need a lesson in manners.

and darnit if i don't have the same motor as an SVT with a way suckier tranny and less internal goodies


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I agree......I HAVE messed with a Lightning, and he was nice enough to give me a jump every time and then go after me........at one point (we were on the interstate) I got enough room to get up to 125mph before he passed me.....at like 140mph........there is nothing like a big truck passing you at 140mph 

I still bet I could take your little Cougar in the 1/4 (I know about the top speed issue though.....my car can barely touch 130mph, and not even that with my new wheels/tires)


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

130 isn't too shabby, My old DSM hit 145 with a A/T. I takes some serious balls and sheer stupidity to do that. Once a DSM detonates bad, it's all over. As for the Lightnings, they look pretty awsome and hgave some massive balls to back it up.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> why not use a killer 2.0liter (sr20ve) as opposed to a heavier 2.5 with less power?


The 2.5 is lighter than the SR20.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

slide said:


> *dearest mr. Dreamin of 13's,
> 
> if SVT sux so bad why is it that the SVT equivilent (SVT contour) can hang with or beat the average Spec-V? i have an auto cougar with mild mods and my friend with a V gets like 1-1.5 lengths on me till about 130 when i gain it back just cause my top end is pretty nice. idunno, it just bugs me when folx are this ignorant. i'd like ya to pick on a 03 cobra or better yet a lightning... ya brag about beatin a smaller, slightly slower, more nimble vehicle but hows about you pick on a 4700+ lb truck? hehe, i think ya just need a lesson in manners.
> 
> and darnit if i don't have the same motor as an SVT with a way suckier tranny and less internal goodies  *


The SVT Contour isnt the equivalent of a Spec V in class. Focus is the right class for the Spec V...its an economy car. The Contour is the equivalent of the Nissan Altima...mid size. And the Taurus would be the equivalent of the Nissan Maxima...full size. Ignorance is something you might want to look up in the dictionary, before commenting on somebody's intelligence.

And dam...it takes you to 130 mph until you can catch a spec! The race is over by then, thats why you caught up. Most spec's trap the 1/4 mile around 90 mph. That means you got beat.


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

Adam said:


> *The 2.5 is lighter than the SR20. *


my bad... but wouldn't you rather have the sr20ve???
i would..


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I would like to have either, but I don't.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

slide said:


> *dearest mr. Dreamin of 13's,
> 
> if SVT sux so bad why is it that the SVT equivilent (SVT contour) can hang with or beat the average Spec-V? i have an auto cougar with mild mods and my friend with a V gets like 1-1.5 lengths on me till about 130 when i gain it back just cause my top end is pretty nice. idunno, it just bugs me when folx are this ignorant. i'd like ya to pick on a 03 cobra or better yet a lightning... ya brag about beatin a smaller, slightly slower, more nimble vehicle but hows about you pick on a 4700+ lb truck? hehe, i think ya just need a lesson in manners.
> 
> and darnit if i don't have the same motor as an SVT with a way suckier tranny and less internal goodies  *


He's talking about the Focus, not the whole range of SVT vehicles.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

SVT is hinting on a turbo Focus for next year. For the record this year was the first for a S\Ced Cobra and there are people with them in the 9's. If its any indication on what they might do to the Focus I might need a new work car.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

buy a turbo focus and lower it with one of those nice hatchback low profile wings and you got your self a nice car. my mouth would drop if i saw one.


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

Sounds to me like you just got a 'bum' car is all. I own both an SVT product ('00 Lightning) and a Nissan ('93 SE-R), so I know whereof I speak. 

SVT did a fantastic job on the Lightning, which befuddles me as to why the SVT Focus isn't selling like hotcakes. If SVT did the same quality job on the Focus as they did on my L, heck, I'd be looking at the Focus my own bad self. 

For the record: The Lightning is my first domestic car in 10 years. SVT does a good job on their cars/trucks. 

For the record: My SE-R will kick the living crap out of my Lightning in any contest of speed. And that's just fine by me. I daily drive the truck, and the SE-R is not as comfy.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

my92ser said:


> *my bad... but wouldn't you rather have the sr20ve???
> i would.. *


I'd like to have any Nissan over this damn Grand Prix. Had to track down a set of new exterior door handles at a junkyard. Every try puttin plugs on a 2.8L FWD V6. I can't wait top go back to a DOHC Nissan motor.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

they are making a turbo focus, but it will not be sold here. it will be in europe as the focus R or something like that. i think i read it in scc or one of those magazines.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *. Every try puttin plugs on a 2.8L FWD V6. I can't wait top go back to a DOHC Nissan motor. *


Ever try putting plugs on a 3.4L DOHC Grand Prix........it's even worse than the 2.8L.......not to mention the altenator location


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

SERprise In WV said:


> *Sounds to me like you just got a 'bum' car is all. I own both an SVT product ('00 Lightning) and a Nissan ('93 SE-R), so I know whereof I speak.
> 
> SVT did a fantastic job on the Lightning, which befuddles me as to why the SVT Focus isn't selling like hotcakes. If SVT did the same quality job on the Focus as they did on my L, heck, I'd be looking at the Focus my own bad self.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing it's because 1) it's a hatch and 2) the market that buys cars like WRX, Spec V, etc. doesn't trust domestic makers yet. Though the Neon could change that...

If it wasn't a hatch, I would have looked a lot closer into getting the Focus.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Deception SE-R they are making one here, spy photos have already been taken buy Automobile magazine. The hood is raised similar to the new SVT Cobra. The RS is a bad ass ride, I saw a video with it going up against a WRX, and a Type-R. On the track it beat the Type-r by 4 seconds, and barely edged out the WRX. It is really nasty. SVT is making the turbo version, (shit it might even be SC), they are trying to keep pace with the WRX and others in company. I don't know why personally, the SVT is 18G. You know it will be in around 20G and that is close to the SRT-4. Which I don't think it will come even close to those performance numbers. 

I personally like the SVT Focus, especially in Silver. SVT in general is a bad ass company, with that badge you know you will always have a higher resale value period, regardless if it is a Ford. Shit one of my dream rides is the 93 Cobra, it is not the fastest but it is beautiful, cheapest I can find it is for 14G.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> *Ever try putting plugs on a 3.4L DOHC Grand Prix........it's even worse than the 2.8L.......not to mention the altenator location  *


The 3.4 DOHC is worse? Thought it would be easier because the 3.4L is DOHC, the 2.8L is OHV. Never tried it, but I have changed a timing belt on a DSM. Now that's not easy.
James-r, I totally agree with you. The resale and quality is respected be many people. Kinda like a STi Scooby of Nismo 400R. You ever see the going price on a 400R?


----------

